# Odd question



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 7, 2021)

Has anybody ever annealed an old bottle? Does it do anything to say a flash crack or remove haze?  I have often thought about it, if done properly. Do you think it might just blow up? Odd question I know, but someone had to address the elephant in the room! Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## epackage (Sep 7, 2021)

Q. Is it safe to re-anneal early 19th century glass?
A. Not in many cases. If the glass contains cracks, potstones, annealing fractures or stresses, bruises, etc, the reheating could cause stresses that a bottle wouldn't survive.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 7, 2021)

epackage said:


> Q. Is it safe to re-anneal early 19th century glass?
> A. Not in many cases. If the glass contains cracks, potstones, annealing fractures or stresses, bruises, etc, the reheating could cause stresses that a bottle wouldn't survive.


Thanks, I had to ask.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## epackage (Sep 7, 2021)

While having some bottles reversed from purple and amber to their original colors that question came up, and Matt answered it...


----------



## Merle (Sep 7, 2021)

epackage said:


> While having some bottles reversed from purple and amber to their original colors that question came up, and Matt answered it...


I’ve heard of bottles turning purple, but not brown. And never knew you could reverse the color. You learn something new everyday. Now I have to go and see how this works


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 7, 2021)

Grey/amber is what selenium turns. To reverse the effects they cook them is what I have read. I never did it.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Sep 7, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Has anybody ever annealed an old bottle? Does it do anything to say a flash crack or remove haze?  I have often thought about it, if done properly. Do you think it might just blow up? Odd question I know, but someone had to address the elephant in the room! Lol!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I had to log off and look up what annealed meant (heat glass or metal up) l have slicks to try. What about putting in the oven while preheating how high ,how long if it doesn't blow up what next . I'm sure my wife is going to love this.


----------



## epackage (Sep 17, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Grey/amber is what selenium turns. To reverse the effects they cook them is what I have read. I never did it.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Yes those are the two bottles I gave to Matt to reverse, after that we did an 1830's historical flask and then a blob top beer from Paterson...


----------



## epackage (Sep 17, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> I had to log off and look up what annealed meant (heat glass or metal up) l have slicks to try. What about putting in the oven while preheating how high ,how long if it doesn't blow up what next . I'm sure my wife is going to love this.


You need to bring the glass up to around 800-900 degrees for most glass, you need to do it slowly in a kiln and then let it cool off in the kiln as it slowly comes back to room temps...


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 18, 2021)

I would be sweating bullets the whole time they were in the oven, just me. Overly concerned, not worried. Lol! Thanks for the replies.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

